# Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them



## BlazingInferno (May 12, 2015)

Didn't see any threads for this movie. For anyone that doesn't know, this is a Harry Potter spin-off. Well here's some possible casting news.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 2, 2015)

First casting


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 3, 2015)

Ok seems good I guess.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> Didn't see any threads for this movie.


'cause you didn't look


----------



## Karasu (Jun 4, 2015)

Confirmed perv - read title as "Fantastic breasts and where to find them."


----------



## Sauce (Jun 4, 2015)

If you're going to disregard a thread previously made about the subject at least fix it up right with screenshots and information embedded.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't like Eddie Redmayne.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

he was really good in Theory of Everything


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2015)

Not relevant.  He isn't playing Hawking in this.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2015)

implying he can only play Hawking?

what reason do you have for disliking him?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 8, 2015)

Jupiter Ascending


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 8, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Confirmed perv - read title as "Fantastic breasts and where to find them."



So did I. I'm still baffled that I read it that way since I read it over twice to confirm. My brain is super perverted.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 8, 2015)

^Dat username. For a second there, I thought I misspelled beasts


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 5, 2015)

Colin Farrell joins cast


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 5, 2015)

This is developing very nicely.

Hopefully he's actually Irish in this.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 5, 2015)

He'll play a New yorker


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 6, 2015)

Jon Voight casted


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 3, 2015)

The logo has been revealed.


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 3, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Confirmed perv - read title as "Fantastic breasts and where to find them."



If there isn't a porn spin-off of this in the future, titled exactly as above...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 3, 2015)

Confirmed: Sennin will literally post anything from Comic Book Movies. Can't get any sadder than that.  

Ron Perlman as a goblin  So exactly how many American actors are apart of the Harry Potter series?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 4, 2015)

First look at Eddie Redmayne as Newt Scamander.




Very nice.

EDIT: New pictures have come out:


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 5, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Confirmed perv - read title as "Fantastic breasts and where to find them."



But Stunna can't think of titties.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm really not sure about this. It seems more period drama set in 1920's Washington DC than adventure film set across five continents. The only thing in those promotional shots that looks even vaguely Harry Potter are the wands and that's really not enough.

Hopefully we at least see the American witching/wizarding school since we never got to see Durmstrag or Beauxbatons.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 5, 2015)

> *New FANTASTIC BEASTS AND WHERE TO FIND THEM Story & Character Details Emerge*
> 
> Yesterday, we got our first official look at Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them, in the form of a magazine cover and some great new production stills. EW have continued to reveal parts of their cover story on Warner Bros' Harry Potter spin-off, following them up with a brief synposis of sorts. This early premise teases a few interesting plot points, including the significance of Newt Scamander's 'trusty case', and America's more hostile views towards the magical community...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2015)

Plot sounds dumb as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 5, 2015)

> From the Harry Potter Universe



Well I'm in.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 6, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Plot sounds dumb as fuck.



Dumb fucks are the best fucks.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 6, 2015)

Who's writing this?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 10, 2015)

J.K. Rowling (the author) wrote the screenplay.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 11, 2015)

I wonder if she knows how to write screenplays.




> *Credence (Ezra Miller)*
> 
> Perhaps the cast's most mysterious character. He's Mary Lou's troubled adopted son.



Five will get you ten, this clown is a mudblood.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Wj1devH5JP4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pete Jones (Dec 15, 2015)

Seems like the movie has potential


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 15, 2015)

Can't wait


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2015)

Cute teaser. I'd be lying if I didn't say it'll be fun to see another HP-related movie in theaters.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 15, 2015)

November? Wasn't this supposed to release like way closer to the year?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 15, 2015)

Is this a prequel?  I would love to see some younger versions of well known Harry Potter characters.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm hoping this isn't 7 movies series


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2015)

American Wizarding World *[FREEDOM INTENSIFYING]*


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2015)

Rooney Mara as young Bellatrix!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2015)

Bellatrix was born in 1951 b


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 17, 2015)

I think this might be pretty good honestly.


----------



## choco bao bao (Dec 17, 2015)

I just finished the book 

Chuckled a little at the scribblings


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Dec 17, 2015)

Will this be canon to the movies or the books? I see the pottermore logo in the trailer.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 17, 2015)

I can't wait.  This is going to be much better than the Hobbit!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2016)

Screw Suicide Squad.  This is the good trailer that came out tonight:

[YOUTUBE]ViuDsy7yb8M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2016)

"no human could do what this thing is capable of" was an odd line to end the trailer dramatically on; you could say that about 90% of what happens in this series


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 11, 2016)

He is saying it to a bunch of Witches and Wizards as well. I liked the first one better. How old is Dumbledore?


----------



## Luciana (Apr 11, 2016)

The trailer left me cold as fuck 
Like "That's it? Am I supposed to feel hyped?"


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2016)

trailer wasn't out of this world or anything, but tbf, this movie doesn't need amazing trailers; it's guaranteed seats already--including mine, if only for the setting


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2016)

Stunna, let's be honest with ourselves for a second. You and I both know the following gif was basically your reaction to that trailer, except in your case, you also had those sparkly anime eyes.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2016)

why would it have been tho


----------



## Detective (Apr 11, 2016)

Deez lies


----------



## Thespacelord (Apr 11, 2016)

Not really sure how you make a movie out of a reference book but i'll give it a viewing when it comes out.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2016)

Luciana putting that awful taste on display.


----------



## Luciana (Apr 12, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Luciana putting that awful taste on display.



I'm shameless, I know


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2016)

Lacks the magic of harry potter. Hopefully there's something more to it because the trailer is a bit drab.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2016)

What can I say?  I think it looks excellent.


----------



## Psychic (Jul 29, 2016)

OMG I was in Universal Orlando and I drank so much pumpkin juice that I almost puke. I was riding all the rides and I even got a Shutterfly studio vid dressed in Hogwarts gear. It was so much fun! Anyways I'm so pump for this movie, I can't wait!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 29, 2016)

Ugh, why didn't I put the release year in the title?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 31, 2016)

I am wondering something: the _Harry Potter_ books were written by an English author and are set in England. The films of the books were filmed in England, and have English actors, but were produced by an _American_ company; why is that? Why did an English company not produce film adaptations of the books?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 31, 2016)

I swear, this guy really hates Google for some reason....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 31, 2016)

Because an American company bought the rights.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 31, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> I swear, this guy really hates Google for some reason....



I am starting to think that you hate me for some reason. How would Google have helped me find an answer to that question, and when have I ever given evidence of not liking Google?



the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Because an American company bought the rights.



That is obvious, but I was wondering _why_ an American company bought the film rights to it; is the franchise more popular in the United States than it is in the United Kingdom?


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 1, 2016)

Well, the franchise has collectively grossed over $2.3 billion in the US, so, what do you think?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 1, 2016)

TetraVaal said:


> Well, the franchise has collectively grossed over $2.3 billion in the US, so, what do you think?



I think that the franchise is very popular in the United States, but that still does not explain why the author would allow an American company to make films of it; if I ever wrote a book, and it proved to be popular, I would want a filmmaker from my own country to produce a film of it.


----------



## Psychic (Aug 2, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I think that the franchise is very popular in the United States, but that still does not explain why the author would allow an American company to make films of it; if I ever wrote a book, and it proved to be popular, I would want a filmmaker from my own country to produce a film of it.


When all the major film studios are located in the US, it would make 1000% sense to have it done by the US and with British actors because we all know all the good actors are british.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 14, 2016)

Psychic said:


> When all the major film studios are located in the US, it would make 1000% sense to have it done by the US and with British actors because we all know all the good actors are british.



That has me worried about something else; J.K. Rowling has stated that she is finished with writing _Harry Potter_ stories for the foreseeable future, but I worry that the companies that produce the films and other merchandise will attempt to keep the franchise alive simply to make more money, a tactic that has caused the death of far too many franchises to name. Does anyone else worry about that?


----------



## Psychic (Aug 14, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That has me worried about something else; J.K. Rowling has stated that she is finished with writing _Harry Potter_ stories for the foreseeable future, but I worry that the companies that produce the films and other merchandise will attempt to keep the franchise alive simply to make more money, a tactic that has caused the death of far too many franchises to name. Does anyone else worry about that?


they're already milking it for every juice they can get. Pretty soon, it'll drain, Till then, if there are demands, then someone is going to suppply. cha-ching!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 13, 2016)

So the Fantastic Beasts trilogy has been officially extended


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Yasha (Oct 13, 2016)

All hail the Fantastic Five.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 14, 2016)

Five Fucking Movies of Period Piece BS and no Hogwarts or Wizarding School not impressed


----------



## santanico (Oct 14, 2016)

Heard Ezra Miller was coming out in the this, i'm even more interested now


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 16, 2016)

American Money and British Talent seems fine.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 1, 2016)

This is unexpected. Johnny Depp is going to be in the sequel


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2016)

I don't like it.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 2, 2016)

Must be nice to be white in Hollywhite Beat your white still get jobs meanwhile ur black and ur donezo for case over 2 decades old.


----------



## Krory (Nov 3, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Must be nice to be white in Hollywhite Beat your white still get jobs meanwhile ur black and ur donezo for case over 2 decades old.



Okay, Zero


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 3, 2016)

that is not even counting deep being shit for years


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2016)

So Depp is actually playing an important character.  This is not just a cameo role.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 10, 2016)

Grindewald I think so yes. The greatest Dark Wizard pre Voldemort. Which is fucking hilarious taking Depp seriously as a major villain is fucking impossible


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm spending the day at Universal Studios.  There are thousands of kids walking around in Harry Potter cloaks.  I am convinced now that Fantastic Beasts will overperform at the American Box Office.  100m opening weekend, I guarantee it.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 16, 2016)

Huh? What is Grindelwald doing in Fantastic Beasts? Isn't the story of FB supposed to take place centuries before HP?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

@Yasha i hope this makes up for Deathly Hallows Part 2 dude.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 17, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Huh? What is Grindelwald doing in Fantastic Beasts? Isn't the story of FB supposed to take place centuries before HP?



FB is set in the 20s, HP is set in the 90s, Grindelwald and Dumbledore were both more than 100 years old by the time they died.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2016)

Sad end for Grindelwald.


----------



## Krory (Nov 17, 2016)

Rukia said:


> So Depp is actually playing an important character.  This is not just a cameo role.



It _*is*_ a cameo, at least for this movie. More important later on since the series will go into the Dumbledore/Grindelwald dynamic.

Anyway, fantastic movie.  Best of this whole Wizarding World series.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2016)

I thought the movie was entertaining.

I was right about Depp though.  He was incredibly fucking distracting during his cameo.  And what should have been a cool moment didn't work because he was cast.  Depp looks like he is playing his Mortdecai character again!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2016)

I liked Collin Farrell.  Can't we just make him Grindelwald?


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 18, 2016)

This movie turned out to be better than I thought it was going to be.

They probably didn't need to cast a big name for Grendelwald...but it'll definitely bring in more interest now that people know Depp is the main antagonist.  Not sure how they can expand on his character seeing how he's already semi-fleshed out.  JKR should concentrate on the other characters, like this LeStrange girl from the picture.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2016)

Leta Lestrange?  Woah, Zoe Kravitz??


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 18, 2016)

Was that her? The scene with her picture was very brief, I didn't recognize her at all.  

I hope she works on her English accent


----------



## Krory (Nov 18, 2016)

She was in the credits as Leta LeStrange, yes.

Also to anyone who's seen it:


*Spoiler*: __ 



What the FUCK did Grindelwald say to Newt at the end? I could barely make it out. Most common thing I'm finding is something like "We all die just a little" or something similar.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2016)

You are right.  I needed subtitles for Depp.  Didn't understand him at all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 18, 2016)

Grindelwald was way too creepy for my tastes. I can't imagine him and Dumbledore as lovers.

That aside, loved the film.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 18, 2016)

Rey said:


> Also to anyone who's seen it:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm on the same boat.  If you get the answer, post it here.





Edward Newgate said:


> I can't imagine him and Dumbledore as lovers.



That was when they were young, directly after their schooling.  This is well into future, years of dabbling in Dark Arts will change a person..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2016)

Wait, Dumbledore being gay   is legit?



I just thought it was something to piss off the stupid


----------



## Yasha (Nov 18, 2016)

It is. Why else do you think Voldemort feared Dumbledore so? It's because of his Elder Wand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I liked Collin Farrell.  Can't we just make him Grindelwald?


He was excellent in this.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 18, 2016)

I read that Colin Ferrel didn't even know there will be more films, so we probably wont see him again.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 18, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wait, Dumbledore being gay   is legit?
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought it was something to piss off the stupid


Didn't you notice his fabulous fashion sense? Of course he was gay.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 18, 2016)

Harry Potter is an allegory. You naive people don't read deeply enough into it.

I mean, Albus Dumbledore wielded an _Elder Wand_ and extracted white thingy out of his body with it in those secret after-school lessons with Harry which he made Harry swear not to tell anyone. How much more hints did Rowling have to drop before you guys catch on?

Albus Dumbledore was probably the reason Tom Riddle became Voldemort. In their first meeting in the orphanage, Tom told Dumbledore he could speak to _snakes_. Bet you 5 bucks Dumbledore must have asked him to demonstrate the Parselmouth oral skill. Poor dude had been dodging Dumbledore ever since.

And I'm pretty sure Dumbledore purposely did away with his sister because she saw him and Grindelwald "dueling".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Detective (Nov 19, 2016)

Rukia said:


> You are right.  I needed subtitles for Depp.  Didn't understand him at all.



tfw you realize this is how Yasha felt watching every western film ever made


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2016)

Yasha was right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Nov 19, 2016)

Damn right, D.

Depp only got 2 lines and he couldn't even do it right smh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 19, 2016)

Movie was passable, but underwhelming.

Was magic supposed to be a metaphor for homosexuality? Or did I misinterpret that subtext? The scenes between Graves and Credence in particular would framed in a very homoerotic way.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 19, 2016)

See? Martial gets it.

Wizards & witches = LGBT
Muggles = heterosexual

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 21, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Movie was passable, but underwhelming.
> 
> Was magic supposed to be a metaphor for homosexuality? Or did I misinterpret that subtext? The scenes between Graves and Credence in particular would framed in a very homoerotic way.





Yasha said:


> See? Martial gets it.
> 
> Wizards & witches = LGBT
> Muggles = heterosexual



I think you guys are thinking too hard

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Turrin (Nov 21, 2016)

Just saw the movie really enjoyed it, but does anyone else think that this movie made it pretty obvious that the Fantastic Beasts Movies are actually going to be about how Grindwald turned Tom Riddle into Voldemort. After all Voldemort's back story is very similar to Credences and the movies do align with important events in Voldemort's life. The first movie being set the same year voldemort is born, and the other 4 are suppose to span 19 years leading up to Grindwald's defeat at the hands of Dumbledore in 1945, which incidentally is the same year Voldemort graduate from Hogwarts. 

So putting my tin foil hat on a bit, it seems likely to me that Grindwald target Tom as he did Credence, seeing his great potential and believing he could make him a powerful dark wizard in his war. And in doing so is the one who made Tom go down the dark path that eventually resulted in him becoming Lord Voledmort. According to the DH, Dumbledore eventually agreed to face Grindwald because of the outcries of the public, but considering these same outcries went unanswered for so long, is that really the truth. Could the truth have more to do with the fact that both Newt and Dumbledore realized that Grindwald was trying to use Tom, and both of them set out to stop him as their redemption for failing to Credence (in Newt's Case) and Dumbledore's sister (who may also speculate Grindwald tried to use). 

This would also bring very nice symmetry to the series imo, considering Grindwald's later confrontation and defiance of Voldemort. Perhaps coming to regret the monster he created.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 21, 2016)

Yasha said:


> See? Martial gets it.
> 
> Wizards & witches = LGBT
> Muggles = heterosexual



The way wizards opress muggles in the story I'd think it's less specific than that.

HP is a story about prejudice, but it doesn't specify what kind of prejudice. A lot of things in it can be related to race, for example.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 21, 2016)

Good film, overall. Nothing brilliant and pretty corny, but if you are an HP fan you'll enjoy the shit out of it.

It has a lot of intelligent subtitle like the books did, and a lot more than the old films ever tried to.

I'm in for the other 4 films.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 21, 2016)

I didn't notice it was Johnny Depp lol.

In other words, Johnny Depp.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 21, 2016)

Savitar himself, the God of Speed

Glad to hear it.  I popped right up out of my chair as soon as I heard the name.  And I was ecstatic when I saw that it was Zoe Kravitz!


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 21, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> The way wizards opress muggles in the story I'd think it's less specific than that.
> 
> HP is a story about prejudice, but it doesn't specify what kind of prejudice. A lot of things in it can be related to race, for example.



The reason why I think it's based around homosexuality is that a lot of the dialogue feels coded, like how they're hiding who they truly are (race doesn't work with that) and once again, the scenes between Graves/Credence reeked of homoeroticism. Admittedly, part of me wonders if Rowlings' claims that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Grindy manipulated Dumbledore, using his love against him


 has inspired by this theory. But you can't deny that the shots were framed to where Graves/Credence were awkwardly close together.

Here is my review of "Fantastic Beasts":


----------



## Yasha (Nov 21, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> I think you guys are thinking too hard





Yasha said:


> Harry Potter is an allegory. You naive people don't read deeply enough into it.
> 
> I mean, Albus Dumbledore wielded an _Elder Wand_ and extracted white thingy out of his body with it in those secret after-school lessons with Harry which he made Harry swear not to tell anyone. How much more hints did Rowling have to drop before you guys catch on?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 21, 2016)

Turrin said:


> but does anyone else think that this movie made it pretty obvious that the Fantastic Beasts Movies are actually going to be about how Grindwald turned Tom Riddle into Voldemort.



No, you're reading into it too much.  Grindelwald _turning_ Riddle would be absolutely terrible.

Voldemort was a very one dimensional villain.  His character was built on him being a megalomaniac, hellbent on dominating everyone around him.  It wouldn't make a lick of sense for JKR to suddenly changed all of this....it simply wouldn't fit. 

Even though he was a small part of DH, Grindelwald had more motivational and philosophical depth than Voldemort had in seven books.   




> After all Voldemort's back story is very similar to Credences



The only similarities between the two is that they're both orphans.


That being said, I wouldn't be surprised if things that happen in future movies had some sort of on-going effect on the Voldemort/Harry Potter timeline.  Voldemort was a very meh villain, but fans really enjoyed him.  Tying him into this timeline wouldn't be a stretch..._turning_ him would though.


----------



## Aduro (Nov 21, 2016)

dying alone with no friends said:


> What the FUCK did Grindelwald say to Newt at the end? I could barely make it out. Most common thing I'm finding is something like "We all die just a little" or something similar.


They just stole the line Bill Murray's character to Scarlett Johansson's Character said at the end of _Lost in Translation._



Rukia said:


> I liked Collin Farrell. Can't we just make him Grindelwald?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I really wish Farrell hadn't been Grindelwald. I mean they're only one movie in and they've already caught the whole movie series' bad guy. Its not as anti-climactic as having get killed by a baby but still... It would have been cool if the clever and powerful villain of the first movie had just been one pawn belonging to Grindelwald, and if Grindelwald had been partially revealed like Bill in the first Kill Bill movie. So you only hear his voice or see parts of him and he's just some intimidating, mysterious figure pulling the strings somewhere. Plus Depp's accent was a little off, isn't Grindelwald supposed to be from Durmstrang, in Scandanavia or somewhere?

I'm guessing Grindelwald will have to make a really badass escape in the next movie to make up for him losing face in this one.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 21, 2016)

Aduro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Getting caught by a _Magizoologist _while wielding the Elder Wand no less. Newt Scamander just made one of the greatest feats on Dumbledore's resume seem much less impressive.


----------



## Aduro (Nov 21, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Yasha said:


> Getting caught by a _Magizoologist _while wielding the Elder Wand no less.


The guy spends him time catching literal monsters and stuffing them into a trunk. I think if anyone is gonna catch a bad guy he's got pretty good odds. What it really proved was that the American version of the ministry is about as crappy as the British one.

Besides, it didn't look like the Elder Wand. Maybe he was using the real Graves' wand as part of his disguise. That was pretty important when Hermione pretended to be Bellatrix Lestrange.


----------



## Krory (Nov 21, 2016)

Aduro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He learned at Durmstrang but they never specifically said where he was born - not to mention he spent some time in Britain and people can acclimate their accents.

And of course he escapes, it's already part of the sequel that he flees to Paris, and it has to happen soon as 1926 was the year a group of wizards marched upon Nurmengard and were all slaughtered by him.


----------



## Krory (Nov 21, 2016)

I ain't even gonna try to keep up with Rowling's shitty timeline - that's a job for the OBDers.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 22, 2016)

...Could have used some Pokeballs.

Lestrange interesting. Deep Grindlewald Ugh should have kept Colin. Who will be Dumbledore?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

@Yasha honestly dude. I'm just glad Deathly Hallows 2 isn't the last movie anymore.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 22, 2016)

@Rukia I don't know, man. With Depp as main antagonist, FB could be worse.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Yasha said:


> @Rukia I don't know, man. With Depp as main antagonist, FB could be worse.


At least he was only in the movie for like thirty seconds.  I sure didn't understand him though.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 22, 2016)

1 down 4 to go. I have zero expectation for the next one to be honest. They might as well get Tim Burton to direct it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

This was the silly fun one for younger audiences.  The next one will be a bit darker and more mature since that audience will be slightly older.

At least I hope so..


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 22, 2016)

Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Getting caught by a _Magizoologist _while wielding the Elder Wand no less. Newt Scamander just made one of the greatest feats on Dumbledore's resume seem much less impressive.



I feel the same way. Considering how much they built him up, he sure went down like a little bitch. Very unsatisfying ending. 

But then again, everyone is incompetent. The Magic Government blew off the chick even though she obviously was trying to tell them something and Newt was right there, only to criticize her for not telling them later. The chick herself (Tina?) makes every wrong decision imaginable and her contribution against the antagonist was minimal. Even Newt didn't learn American magic laws and keeps losing his beasts. It's also obvious that these beasts don't want to be locked up, so it almost feels like he's imprisoning them at times.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 22, 2016)

I liked it. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Could Queenie and Jacob be Hermione's grandparents?


----------



## Aduro (Nov 22, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Could Queenie and Jacob be Hermione's grandparents?



*Spoiler*: __ 



The family would have to lose some pretty thick accents in one generation. And Hermione's parents didn't have any magical knowledge so she probably had just a pretty distant magical ancestor. Plus there's no hint that Hermione is Jewish or Polish, and Jacob's last name is Kowalski. 


 I do hope we see get more links to the books though, Hagrid and McGonogall are old enough to have lived before WW2 so they could turn up as children. I think Hagrid was about 16-18 when Grindelwald died and Voldy used the basilisk to kill muggleborns in 1943. Ollivander is old enough too


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2016)

Hermione isn't a half blood.  Or even a quarter blood.


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2016)

Probably more like 1/32nd blood.


----------



## Krory (Nov 22, 2016)

Aduro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hagrid was born 1928 so yeah, probably around 17 by the end of the film series. Minerva's is calculated to be about 1935 if information provided was correct.

It'll be nice to see Paris at least next movie.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 22, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> I liked it.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



That would absolutely RUIN her character.




Aduro said:


> I think Hagrid was about 16-18 when Grindelwald died


Voldemort killed Grindelwald in DH.  I think you mean his incarceration.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 22, 2016)

Or Hagrid's mental age


----------



## Aduro (Nov 22, 2016)

Fruit Monger said:


> Voldemort killed Grindelwald in DH. I think you mean his incarceration.


Yeah, I was thinking of Dumbledore and Grindelwald's final duel.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 22, 2016)

Ariana Dumbledore was most likely an Obscurial., and the reason why Grindelwald was looking for Obscurials.




@Rukia



But compared to Leta Lestrange, I'm actually more interested to see Sirius' brother, RAB.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2016)

Turrin said:


> Just saw the movie really enjoyed it, but does anyone else think that this movie made it pretty obvious that the Fantastic Beasts Movies are actually going to be about how Grindwald turned Tom Riddle into Voldemort. After all Voldemort's back story is very similar to Credences and the movies do align with important events in Voldemort's life. The first movie being set the same year voldemort is born, and the other 4 are suppose to span 19 years leading up to Grindwald's defeat at the hands of Dumbledore in 1945, which incidentally is the same year Voldemort graduate from Hogwarts.
> 
> So putting my tin foil hat on a bit, it seems likely to me that Grindwald target Tom as he did Credence, seeing his great potential and believing he could make him a powerful dark wizard in his war. And in doing so is the one who made Tom go down the dark path that eventually resulted in him becoming Lord Voledmort. According to the DH, Dumbledore eventually agreed to face Grindwald because of the outcries of the public, but considering these same outcries went unanswered for so long, is that really the truth. Could the truth have more to do with the fact that both Newt and Dumbledore realized that Grindwald was trying to use Tom, and both of them set out to stop him as their redemption for failing to Credence (in Newt's Case) and Dumbledore's sister (who may also speculate Grindwald tried to use).
> 
> This would also bring very nice symmetry to the series imo, considering Grindwald's later confrontation and defiance of Voldemort. Perhaps coming to regret the monster he created.


Grindelwald*  
What is it with you and names?


----------



## Turrin (Nov 23, 2016)

Fruit Monger said:


> No, you're reading into it too much.  Grindelwald _turning_ Riddle would be absolutely terrible.
> 
> Voldemort was a very one dimensional villain.  His character was built on him being a megalomaniac, hellbent on dominating everyone around him.  .


I didn't mean to say Grindelwald was going to turn Tom dark, like Sidious did with Anakin. What I meant was Grindelwald's actions resulted in Tom becoming the greatest dark wizard of all time. I.E. if Grindelwald wasn't involved Tom would have still been a dark person, but he may not have become wizard at all, and eventually go down the dark path that led to the creation of all those Horcrux that left Tom sub human embodiment of evil.

For example one scenario I find likely is that due to Tom's great innate power, darkness, and time at the orphanage he could have had the potential to generate the greatest Obscurus ever, before he became a Wizard. Grindelwald was clearly looking for someone with this potential, so he may have become aware of Tom at some point and targeted him like he did Credence. In-order to prevent this Dumbledore decides to take Tom in and teach him magic at Hogwartz despite seeing darkness in him, thinking he could save Tom and foil Grindelwald. However Dumbledore underestimates how dark Tom really is and Tom learning magic ends up being even more dangerous than him having the potential to be an Obscurus. Then I could see how in later movies, Tom being interested in Grindelwald and the two interacting and Grindelwald perhaps clueing Tom into what a Horcrux is or helping to enable Tom to create Horcruxes as a means of experimenting, as he could be interested in the power of Horcruxes in a similar way that he's interested in Obscurus.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 23, 2016)

Turrin said:


> I.E. if Grindelwald wasn't involved Tom would have still been a dark person, but he may not have become wizard at all...





Turrin said:


> For example one scenario I find likely is that due to Tom's great innate power, darkness, and time at the orphanage he could have had the potential to generate the greatest Obscurus ever, before he became a Wizard.




Big disagreement here.  There is a massive difference between characters like Riddle and Credence, and it's the way they handle their abuse, abusers, and the wielding of magical power.  Credence was always abused, verbally and physically, this torment is paramount to the build up of Obscurus and him becoming an Obscurial.  

Riddle could never become an Obscurial. Period.  It goes against the grain of his character.  From a young age Riddle knew he was _special_, he just never knew it was called Magic.  Not only did he believe he was special, he knew how to use a wide variety of magic in a very impressive manner.  I didn't stop there, when fighting with other orphans, he used magic to cow all those around him, murdering a boys pet and traumatizing two others into silence.  No, a buildup of Obscurus in Riddle would make no sense.


A lot of the rest of your post goes against bookcannon, I'd be curious to see how they'd fit it in the movies.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 23, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Ariana Dumbledore was most likely an Obscurial., and the reason why Grindelwald was looking for Obscurials.



This... explains everything.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 23, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Savitar himself, the God of Speed
> 
> Glad to hear it.  I popped right up out of my chair as soon as I heard the name.  And I was ecstatic when I saw that it was Zoe Kravitz!


@Stunna


----------



## Mider T (Nov 24, 2016)

Turrin said:


> Hogwartz

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 24, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Ariana Dumbledore was most likely an Obscurial., and the reason why Grindelwald was looking for Obscurials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RAB is younger then Sirius I am not sure how he could possibly be relevant in this movie. Leta is what Bellatrix's grandmother in law?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 24, 2016)

Just a faint hope.

Look what I found, the origin of Ilvermony: 

The four houses of Ilvermorny are Thunderbird, Wampus, Horned Serpent and Pukwudgie.


----------



## Turrin (Nov 24, 2016)

Fruit Monger said:


> Big disagreement here.  There is a massive difference between characters like Riddle and Credence, and it's the way they handle their abuse, abusers, and the wielding of magical power.  Credence was always abused, verbally and physically, this torment is paramount to the build up of Obscurus and him becoming an Obscurial.
> 
> Riddle could never become an Obscurial. Period.  It goes against the grain of his character.  From a young age Riddle knew he was _special_, he just never knew it was called Magic.  Not only did he believe he was special, he knew how to use a wide variety of magic in a very impressive manner.  I didn't stop there, when fighting with other orphans, he used magic to cow all those around him, murdering a boys pet and traumatizing two others into silence.  No, a buildup of Obscurus in Riddle would make no sense.
> 
> ...


An Obscurus can be generated despite the Wizard in question using some magic. Newt states that the first Obscurus he encountered exhibited Magical abilities and we see Credence exhibiting magical abilities outside of his Obscurial as well. So Riddle utilizing some magic while growing up in the orphanage would not have prevented him from forming an Obscurial. It seems more likely based on what we were told that an Obscurial if formed when a Wizard does not know how to control the full scope of their magical power. Considering Riddle's vast potential, it would make sense that the minor tricks he learned in the Orphanage were nowhere near enough to control and make use of the massive untapped magical potential inside of him. 
Also your assumption that Riddle was not abused, is something that I don't believe is cut and dry. We do not know the state of that Orphanage nor do we know much about how Riddle was treated by his original parents. Riddle being mistreated or abused is very plausible; though nothing really says an Wizard needs to be abused to create an Obscurial.

Moving on from that your making the assumption that i'm saying Riddle already had an Obscurus, when that's not the case. What I'm saying is Grindelwald may have seen the potential in Riddle to form an Obscurial and believed he could push Riddle down that path. Which is why Dumbledore took Riddle in to prevent this.



> A lot of the rest of your post goes against bookcannon, I'd be curious to see how they'd fit it in the movies.


I don't really see how it does.


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 24, 2016)

Problem is Voldemort isnt supressing shit. He was already using some minor magic despite not knowing he had it. Harry didnt know he had magic and wasnt turning into one. Every muggle born wizard doesnt turn into one because they dont know they have magic. Voldemort is too arrogant.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 25, 2016)

this shit was wack


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The fact that the leader of the Magical Congress of the United States of America was a woman and non-white was impressive, but also highly-improbably for a story set in 1926; one could argue that the magic world is more egalitarian and was much quicker than the non-magic world to accept the idea of people other than white men in positions of authority, but that argument is severely damaged by Newt mentioning that they had "backwards" laws and customs.


There was allegory in there so I guess you just missed it.


DemonDragonJ said:


> It would have been very nice to have learned more about Newt's relationship with Lita Lestrange, and why they ended their relationship. Was it because she likely had a strong anti-muggle prejudice?


That's what the sequels are for.


DemonDragonJ said:


> I also think that it would undermine Voldemort's character if Grindelwald somehow played a role in his turn to evil; Voldemort become evil all on his own, without needing any guidance from anyone else.


Considering Voldemort killed Grindelwald I don't think he helderly him in high reverence.


DemonDragonJ said:


> I am not certain how I feel about the idea of there being further films after this: Warner Bros. is doing to _Harry Potter_ what Disney has been doing to Marvel and _Star Wars:_ they are making more films, and running the franchise into the ground, simply to make more money. Where are all the filmmakers who value artistic integrity over monetary profit?



No.  There are still unanswered questions and a world to be expanded on.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Nov 28, 2016)

Mider T said:


> No.  There are still unanswered questions and a world to be expanded on.



The final _Harry Potter_ book ended fairly conclusively, with very few unanswered questions, so any unanswered questions that there may be in the franchise originated from this movie.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2016)

This isn't Harry's story.  There were things touched upon in this universe that weren't really delved into too much, like the other schools and Dumbledore's sister.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 28, 2016)

Mider T said:


> This isn't Harry's story.  There were things touched upon in this universe that weren't really delved into too much, like the other schools and Dumbledore's sister.



Rowling has been posting on her new site, Pottermore, casting more light on the other wizard schools and other less elaborated areas.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 28, 2016)

Isn't Africa's wizard school considered the best in the wizarding world?


----------



## Yasha (Nov 28, 2016)

Not sure about best but it's the largest, and its students can cast magic without wand.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2016)

Saw it earlier today, I dug it more than I was expecting.  Really dug the cast and world building and the beasts themselves

Do kind of wish Rowling had a co-writer (maybe Kloves?), there are bits that I think really needed some tightening up and stuff that REALLY need like at least 2 more scenes like the stuff with newspaper guy and his family, those scenes almost seem like non sequiturs with their appearances in the climax seeming like a punchline to a joke that wasn't told.




Mider T said:


> Considering Voldemort killed Grindelwald I don't think he helderly him in high reverence.


I imagine his view amounts to 'You failed, Old Man.  But I won't'


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 29, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Not sure about best but it's the largest, and its students can cast magic without wand.



Well that certainly is an advantage. Seems more Magicians.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Nov 29, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Not sure about best but it's the largest, and its students can cast magic without wand.



_The only address ever given is 'Mountains of the Moon'; visitors speak of a stunning edifice carved out of the mountainside and shrouded in mist, so that it sometimes appears simply to float in mid-air._



Damn, this sounds very similar to the Eyrie.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 29, 2016)

#BlackExcellence


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 30, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Not sure about best but it's the largest, and its students can cast magic without wand.



How about Japan?

I bet they dont use wands but handseals


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 30, 2016)

Hahahahaha nice one.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2016)

Stunna doesn't get it.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 3, 2016)

so africa has the overall best wizards? african wizards must be dicks then. they give zero fucks about their muggle counterparts.


----------



## Akatora (Dec 11, 2016)

Had hoped for a movie more about exploration of different monsters, where they live and their habits etc. Guess the name of the movie wasn't the "documentary" i was kinda hoping for. Main character seem to be a fair choice.
The hokus pokus and war between casters and none casters doesn't really interest me much.
I'd probably rate the movie 7-7.5/10


----------

